# OT:Universal Monster Dollar store heads up.



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

They are releasing huge posters at the dollar store of Bride of Frankenstein, Curse of the Werewolf and others.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Which Dollar Store dude? I live in Marietta and there are several.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

According to the guys at Universal Monsters forum they're all over the place. I think 6 characters in all. You may have to ask or dig for them ( in the back room ) if the store just got them.


----------



## Whiter (Nov 16, 2000)

Dabbler,

Could you link the monsters forum?

Thanks!
Whiter


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

Agreed. More information, please.

If you link the source of this information, maybe we can figure out the chain that's offering them.

"Dollar store" isn't much help. Is it Dollar Tree? 

Are they in stores now? Or coming in October?

Let us know. If anyone has a scan of the posters, that would be cool to see.

Thanks.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

Okay, ignore my last post. Did a little digging around, and it is Dollar Tree. Here's a thread from a Halloween forum:

http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=57695


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v640/barnabus/000_0160.jpg


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

http://movies.groups.yahoo.com/group/UniversalMonsterArmy/?yguid=215152626

Here's the link but I don't know if you have to join or sign in etc. There may be pix posted ? I belong already and get the daily email/message postings. I think ( pretty sure ) the posters are at Dollar Tree ?
Folks are already buying them by last report ( yesterday ). Sorry if this isn't enough, I dele the daily report as soon as I read it. I'll save the next one
Dabbler


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

I stopped and picked up 3 of these posters on the way home. I mean for a dollar, you can't go wrong. But it's kinda weird that some or all of the film credits have been trimmed off, or blacked out of the original images. Must be a licensing issue.

It makes a couple of the posters look awkward, tho, especially the Mummy and King Kong, which have the center image blown up and the outer third of the original poster chopped off--as you can see from the image posted by Harry.

Not that I'm complainin', just caveat emptor and all, y'know.

Dinsy


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Here's some of the Posters:


























Thumb Fighter Figures:










OOZE:










Playing Cards:










They're all a buck each at Dollar Tree. I picked mine up last week.

- GJS


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

This is the Best one:










I had to pick up 2 of these!

- GJS


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Stopped by Dollar Tree tonight and got a full set. These are really nice. Very surprised at the size of them for a buck! Thought they'd be around 11x17. Way cool!!


Wayne


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll have to get over to Dollar Tree

Has anyone else seen the large Universal monster display that Pepsi is using in supermarkets? Great looking large cutouts, a castle with rotating and pop-out monsters, and a large inflatable Frankenstein monster holding a can of Pepsi (natch!).


----------



## wolfman42 (May 22, 2003)

God I wish I lived in the states I,d love tose playing cards    

Wolfie


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi wolfman42,

You took the words right out of my mouth!  

ochronosis - UK


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

Wow! I hope they have some here in Connecticut! Gotta go tomorrow!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

got 'em here in Hot Springs ,AR at a place called Deals so if ya don't find them at The Dollar Tree ya might try the others . 
hb


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

One of my daughters saw my posters and loved them, so I thought I'd go and grab a set for her for her birthday. (And NO, smart alecks, that's NOT all I'm giving her!!!) Well, I went to another Dollar Tree and they had Godzilla ones also! So now there's six of 'em!!

Wayne


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I just picked up my two favorites, King Kong, and Godzilla.I don't have the room for more.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I don't have the room to hang 'em all at once, either, but, for a buck, I figured I could hang a couple and switch every once in a while. If they'd been expensive, though, I wouldn't have! You know, 3 or 4 bucks!!  

Wayne


----------



## SteveT (Oct 13, 1999)

Well, nothing in CT's Dollar Tree. I did, though pick up four double feature DVDS for a buck each. Thats $.50 per movie! WOW!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I GOT A SET!! Had to laugh though at "King of the LIZZARDS"!!


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

All six here in Marietta GA - thanks for the heads up. Very cool indeed.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Matt!
I picked up my Dracula poster at the Dollar Tree today.
What's interesting is I don't see the Universal™ or copyright anywhere, and Lugosi's on the poster too.
I picked up some cool little Universal-style, plastic, monster-figure toys and thumb-fighters too! I love my toys.


----------



## MODELBUILDER2 (Mar 9, 2006)

I had no trouble finding the posters, however, the toys and cards I can't find anywhere


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is not at the Dollar Tree, but at Walgreen. I found, but waiting for a sale, tea light candles of the Univeral monsters.They have The Creature, Wolfman,Mummy,Dracula, Frankenstein, and Bride. They look real good!


----------

